# 2018 NSW State Comp



## bcavan

Hi all,
Judging for this years NSW State Comp will be held at Gosford Showgrounds on 15th & 16th of September.

More information will be available shortly through the competition website.

In the meantime see www.AABC.org.au for Style categories and comp rules.


----------



## mr_wibble

How'd it end up at Gosford ?


----------



## MHB

I thought that to, but the fine art of the compromise comes to mind.
Interesting , not too far from either Newcastle nor Sydney, beats the 3 hour commute to the last state comp.
Mark


----------



## Fatgodzilla

MHB said:


> I thought that to, but the fine art of the compromise comes to mind.
> Interesting , not too far from either Newcastle nor Sydney, beats the 3 hour commute to the last state comp.
> Mark


You have got a few months to work out the good drinking holes in Gosford.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

mr_wibble said:


> How'd it end up at Gosford ?


Barely matters. Just hope people support it, brew for it, come along and judge, steward and talk beer and brewing. Will be there if able.


----------



## bcavan

MHB said:


> I thought that to, but the fine art of the compromise comes to mind.
> Interesting , not too far from either Newcastle nor Sydney, beats the 3 hour commute to the last state comp.
> Mark



Thats right Mark, we wanted to make it as practical as possible for judges from Sydney and Newcastle to get to the venue for an early Saturday/Sunday morning start. The venue were quite accommodating and allowed us access for a few days beforehand.


----------



## MHB

That's great, two days of six hours traveling on top of a day judging can get pretty old pretty quick!
Hand up for judging and anything else that needs doing - just ask.
Mark


----------



## mr_wibble

Fatgodzilla said:


> Barely matters. Just hope people support it, brew for it, come along and judge, steward and talk beer and brewing. Will be there if able.



I'm not complaining, it's much closer for me, I can drop my entries off in person.
Gosford show ground is a bit out-of-the-way, that's all.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

mr_wibble said:


> I'm not complaining, it's much closer for me, I can drop my entries off in person.
> Gosford show ground is a bit out-of-the-way, that's all.


Know you ain't a complainer. Sounds like you are local (well compared to me, anyone north of Wollongong is a local for this event.) So, find out the gst drinking holes in Gosford, my man.


----------



## n87

Fatgodzilla said:


> Know you ain't a complainer. Sounds like you are local (well compared to me, anyone north of Wollongong is a local for this event.) So, find out the gst drinking holes in Gosford, my man.



As much as I would love to talk up our local venues.... The closest would be Six Strings Brewery I think in Erina. Their Double Dark Red IPA is wonderful... but I wouldn't rate anything in their range under 5%ABV... they are a bit pedestrian

As it is, I should be good for both days, and I know the CCB member are keen to help in a comp in our own backyard


----------



## mr_wibble

Have you been out to Block & Tackle n87?
http://www.blockntackle.beer/


----------



## n87

mr_wibble said:


> Have you been out to Block & Tackle n87?
> http://www.blockntackle.beer/



I have, but 2 of my taster paddle had some form of infection I haven't been back.
I understand they have quite a few nice beers, but I just have that memory sitting in the back of my head.

Foghorn wouldhave been the place... if they were still open in Erina. Great food and not a bad drop on their 8 taps and 1 hand pump... I cried a little when I found it was closed


----------



## Tom's Brewery

bcavan said:


> Hi all,
> Judging for this years NSW State Comp will be held at Gosford Showgrounds on 15th & 16th of September.
> 
> More information will be available shortly through the competition website.
> 
> In the meantime see www.AABC.org.au for Style categories and comp rules.
> 
> View attachment 112459


Hi, can I ask how can I enter in the competition.
Cheers Tom


----------



## bcavan

Tom's Brewery said:


> Hi, can I ask how can I enter in the competition.
> Cheers Tom


Hi Tom,
There is a comp website under development which will list the rules, entry categories and drop off locations, watch this space.


----------



## Uyllii

I have a german pilsner that I want to bottle for this comp before I finish off the keg.

Are you able to give any details on bottle size? Is it 2x 330ml or 1x 750ml.


----------



## baerbrau

Uyllii said:


> I have a german pilsner that I want to bottle for this comp before I finish off the keg.
> 
> Are you able to give any details on bottle size? Is it 2x 330ml or 1x 750ml.



Hi Uyllii

The bottle size is as per AABC rules D5 http://www.aabc.org.au/docs/AABC_AimsRulesInformationWeb_20170327.pdf

1x500mL or 2 smaller bottles that make up at least 500mL. The second bottle is just so you have a fresh bottle for BOS round or if judges ask to try second bottle due to bottling issue/infection.

Hope that helps.
Cheers


----------



## Lorenzo99

When are the entry forms going to be available?
Cheers


----------



## Thomas Wood

What does this event entail? I am not interested in submitting anything. I just want to try different brews and learn the art of the trade. I'm only new to brewing.


----------



## bcavan

Lorenzo99 said:


> When are the entry forms going to be available?
> Cheers



Hi Lorenzo99,
Entries will be via the comp website which will be going live in the next few days, so there will be no PDF or paper forms as such; the website will provide pre-printed labels to attach to your entry bottles.


----------



## bcavan

Thomas Wood said:


> What does this event entail? I am not interested in submitting anything. I just want to try different brews and learn the art of the trade. I'm only new to brewing.


Hi Thomas,
A brief overview of the comp process:
1. Brewers register their entries via the comp website (to be launched in the next few days) and pay the appropriate fee per entry
2. Entrants attached the pre-filled labels to their entry bottles and drop them off at the nearest collection point (usually a homebrew store)
3. Judger and Stewards volunteer their time on 15th & 16th September to blind taste each entry and fill in 1x A4 scoresheet with feedback
4. Winners of each Category are announced soon after judging is finalised and results have been cross checked.
5. Scanned copies of the scoresheets are emailed to each entrant within the following week.
6. The top 3 entries in each category are eligible to submit their beers to the National Competition judged in Melbourne on 25th October


----------



## shacked

I'm just following this thread as I'd like to enter some beers!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Thomas Wood said:


> What does this event entail? I am not interested in submitting anything. I just want to try different brews and learn the art of the trade. I'm only new to brewing.


Get yourself down to the event .. Gosford is not far from Newcastle, help the organisers by being a steward, open your ears, taste a few brews. Talk to brewers. A day at the champs will teach you far more weeks of reading threads.


----------



## ///

Fatgodzilla said:


> Get yourself down to the event .. Gosford is not far from Newcastle, help the organisers by being a steward, open your ears, taste a few brews. Talk to brewers. A day at the champs will teach you far more weeks of reading threads.



FG, I’ll volunteer Marcus and i’s judging prowess if you can pick us up in the old hippie van on the way thru. 

Apparently I am know what I am doing in this endeavour. 

Scotty


----------



## Thomas Wood

When's the website going up?


----------



## bcavan

Thomas Wood said:


> When's the website going up?


It'll be live this afternoon Thomas


----------



## bcavan

Entry details for this years NSW Amateur Brewing Championships 2018 are available from the comp website at:
https://nsw-brewing-championships.org/

The closing date for entries will be *COB Saturday September 8th*, there are 12 entry drop-off locations, see website for details.
Note: All entries must be submitted via the competition website, there are *no paper forms* to be filled in and Drop-off points will not accept entries that haven't been registered through the website.

Big thanks goes out to our very generous Competition Sponsors:












State_Poster_Closing Date_06



__ bcavan
__ 3/8/18



Sponsors and entry website details for the NSW Ameteur Brewing Championship 2018


----------



## paulyman

/// said:


> FG, I’ll volunteer Marcus and i’s judging prowess if you can pick us up in the old hippie van on the way thru.
> 
> Apparently I am know what I am doing in this endeavour.
> 
> Scotty



And me.


----------



## fungrel

Website structure is on point. Nice job.


----------



## bcavan

paulyman said:


> And me.


Hi guys,
There is a reply form on the Comp website for Judges and Stewards to register their interest.


----------



## Thomas Wood

bcavan said:


> Hi guys,
> There is a reply form on the Comp website for Judges and Stewards to register their interest.


What does being a steward involve?


----------



## Barry

I can’t find the link to register my interest to judge, can you point it out me please.


----------



## asis

Thomas Wood said:


> What does being a steward involve?


Hi Thomas

Stewarding generally involves getting the beers ready to serve, taking the beers to judges as needed and some general roustabout type work to keep things flowing on the day.
It also tends to involve sampling a wide variety of beers throughout the day.
It is kinda serious but also generally a fun day.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## asis

Barry said:


> I can’t find the link to register my interest to judge, can you point it out me please.


Hi Barry

There seems to be a slight hiccup with registering as a judge or steward.
This should be sorted today or tomorrow.
I'll post here again once it is sorted out.

Cheers 
Adam


----------



## MHB

Was going to echo Barry, will look later.
Mark


----------



## asis

Hi All

The link to register as a judge or steward is now on the home page of the comp website (towards the bottom of the page)

https://nsw-brewing-championships.org

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Thomas Wood

asis said:


> Stewarding generally involves getting the beers ready to serve, taking the beers to judges as needed and some general roustabout type work to keep things flowing on the day.
> It also tends to involve sampling a wide variety of beers throughout the day.
> It is kinda serious but also generally a fun day.


I've just checked my calendar and I have my footy preso on that weekend. Absolutely gutted because I was keen to Steward and learn some stuff  . Fingers crossed for next time.


----------



## lost at sea

ive never entered a comp, would i be better off entering a smaller local one first? or just give it a go? 

any tips for first comp(ers)

also i only keg usually....what do the seasoned comp guys do for your comp bottles....fill a couple of bottles when kegging and keep them aside for comp/natural carb? or fill from keg using counter pressure cap/filler ect? what do you find more effective....


----------



## Uyllii

lost at sea said:


> ive never entered a comp, would i be better off entering a smaller local one first? or just give it a go?
> 
> any tips for first comp(ers)
> 
> also i only keg usually....what do the seasoned comp guys do for your comp bottles....fill a couple of bottles when kegging and keep them aside for comp/natural carb? or fill from keg using counter pressure cap/filler ect? what do you find more effective....



I'm not sure i'm seasoned after entering only two comps, but my beer must have been ok as I won the lager category in both. I bottle from a keg with either of the following.

To plastic (PET) beer bottles: https://www.kegland.com.au/carbonation-line-cleaning-cap.html
To glass bottles: https://www.kegland.com.au/counter-pressure-bottle-filler-kit.html

Generally I find it easier to post plastic bottles. If dropping off in person, whatever is easier/have available. The counter pressure kit is fiddly and really should be mounted on a piece of timber or something.


----------



## lost at sea

Uyllii said:


> I'm not sure i'm seasoned after entering only two comps, but my beer must have been ok as I won the lager category in both. I bottle from a keg with either of the following.
> 
> To plastic (PET) beer bottles: https://www.kegland.com.au/carbonation-line-cleaning-cap.html
> To glass bottles: https://www.kegland.com.au/counter-pressure-bottle-filler-kit.html
> 
> Generally I find it easier to post plastic bottles. If dropping off in person, whatever is easier/have available. The counter pressure kit is fiddly and really should be mounted on a piece of timber or something.



Cheers, yeah i have the cleaning cap setup already and plently of un-used plastic bottles. could be a goer. so you find you maintain proper carb levels after taking off the cleaner cap and attaching normal plastic bottle cap?


----------



## lost at sea

lost at sea said:


> Cheers lucky im not thinking of entering a lager then! haha,
> 
> yeah i have the cleaning cap setup already and plently of un-used plastic bottles. could be a goer. so you find you maintain proper carb levels after taking off the cleaner cap and attaching normal plastic bottle cap?


----------



## Uyllii

lost at sea said:


> Cheers, yeah i have the cleaning cap setup already and plently of un-used plastic bottles. could be a goer. so you find you maintain proper carb levels after taking off the cleaner cap and attaching normal plastic bottle cap?



My first comp they said it was slightly flat so second comp I did the following and didn't get the same complaint:

1. Using the carb cap I fill really slowly (1 min per 500ml bottle) there is almost no foam apart from the first 5-10ml into the bottle. 
2. When the bottle is full I swap the cap to gas and shake for 30 seconds to add extra carbonation to the bottle. 
3. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes in the freezer to calm down. 
4. Remove the carb cap, squeeze bottle to remove oxygen from top of bottle (displaced when removing the carb cap + dip tube from bottle) and cap with plastic cap. 
5. I then shake again to puff the bottle back out (extra C02 added in step 2 was so I could do this).


----------



## lost at sea

Uyllii said:


> My first comp they said it was slightly flat so second comp I did the following and didn't get the same complaint:
> 
> 1. Using the carb cap I fill really slowly (1 min per 500ml bottle) there is almost no foam apart from the first 5-10ml into the bottle.
> 2. When the bottle is full I swap the cap to gas and shake for 30 seconds to add extra carbonation to the bottle.
> 3. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes in the freezer to calm down.
> 4. Remove the carb cap, squeeze bottle to remove oxygen from top of bottle (displaced when removing the carb cap + dip tube from bottle) and cap with plastic cap.
> 5. I then shake again to puff the bottle back out (extra C02 added in step 2 was so I could do this).




good thinking, righto. see if my next beer in the ferm is up to comp-ish standards when it goes in the keg in a few days i guess.... its the only one ready the other kegs are about to blow


----------



## trq

bcavan said:


> there are 12 entry drop-off locations, see website for details.



There seems to be only 9 locations listed on the site, am I missing something? I'm on the coast, is there one local to the venue?


----------



## Lorenzo99

lost at sea said:


> ive never entered a comp, would i be better off entering a smaller local one first? or just give it a go?
> 
> any tips for first comp(ers)
> 
> also i only keg usually....what do the seasoned comp guys do for your comp bottles....fill a couple of bottles when kegging and keep them aside for comp/natural carb? or fill from keg using counter pressure cap/filler ect? what do you find more effective....


I have flow control taps so i just pre chill glass bottles slow the flow down and fill directly from the tap than cap using a bench caper never had any negative feed back re carbonation or oxidised beer. Entered 5 comps with 1 7th, 1 third, 2 seconds and a first. i also bottle like this to take beers out and the left over beers have sat in bottles for 2 months and had no issues when drunk.


----------



## asis

trq said:


> There seems to be only 9 locations listed on the site, am I missing something? I'm on the coast, is there one local to the venue?


The Brew Shop has 4 locations.
We are looking for a central coast drop off location at the moment


----------



## asis

Hi All

We now have 2 drop locations on the central coast (these details will be added to the website asap)

Country Brewer Toukley
248A Main Road Toukley 2263

The Ultimate Home Brew
Suite 8 31 Dwyer Street
North Gosford 2250

Hopefully this helps some of the coast brewers out.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## DazGore

Would a NEIPA, go in the American style IPA, or Speciality IPA category?

I'm hoping to have one ready in time, along with a American Pale Ale.

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## Fatgodzilla

/// said:


> FG, I’ll volunteer Marcus and i’s judging prowess if you can pick us up in the old hippie van on the way thru.
> 
> Apparently I am know what I am doing in this endeavour.
> 
> Scotty





paulyman said:


> And me.



Sounds like I need a bigger bus!

I was thinking about taking the train and staying over night.


Though I might drive and camp a few nights at the Showgrounds ....


----------



## MHB

Just put my hand up to judge both days. So the judge steward registration is working, what's that up to 100 beers in two days if I get the right/wrong flights.
I think I will enter an APA and an IAPA so I can avoid hop poisoning this year 
Mark


----------



## n87

MHB said:


> Just put my hand up to judge both days. So the judge steward registration is working, what's that up to 100 beers in two days if I get the right/wrong flights.
> I think I will enter an APA and an IAPA so I can avoid hop poisoning this year
> Mark



And I seem to remember stewarding a flight where a certain Mark who shall not be named commented on all but one or two APA/IPA's something along the lines of "not enough hops"


----------



## MHB

Might have been this Mark.
When you are judging its to the style descriptor and when it says "Intense, dominant..." it has to be there in spades.
Personally I loathe Rye beers (generally) but that hasn't stopped me sending one to the BOS round, because it was really, really well made and ticked all the style boxes, doesn't mean I'm looking to do a whole flight of Rye beers.
Mark


----------



## lost at sea

here i am thinking you are all somehow taking a helicopter or cessna from newy to gosford!


----------



## paulyman

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sounds like I need a bigger bus!
> 
> I was thinking about taking the train and staying over night.
> 
> 
> Though I might drive and camp a few nights at the Showgrounds ....



That looks like a good plan.


----------



## bcavan

12 Days before entries close on 8th September for this years Comp, Judges & Stewards also need to register their interest on the comp website and specify which sessions/days they'll be available for:
https://nsw-brewing-championships.org/index.php?main_page=contact_vrp

All entries are to be submitted by registering on the comp website where you can download the already completed bottle labels, there are no DIY paper forms this year.


----------



## rosiepose

Hi, I just registered but I can't see on the N.S.W comp site how to print out labels and how to submit electronic entry form.
Please help
cheers


----------



## Lorenzo99

rosiepose said:


> Hi, I just registered but I can't see on the N.S.W comp site how to print out labels and how to submit electronic entry form.
> Please help
> cheers


When it says "A confirmation message has been sent to your registered email address.
You can *print* your Entry form and bottle labels here." Click the link Next page over to the right of screen click "View" than your labels should be at the bottom of that page. You should of also got an email with a link to the labels.
Good luck


----------



## asis

Hi All

Once you have registered you simply choose the category you wish to enter from the left hand menu. Choose style from within the category and click add entry.

the website will then generate unique printable bottle labels and give you options of how to pay for your entry.

Please see attached images.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## bcavan

Hi all,
By way of clarification, please find attached PDF visual guide to the process of registering entries through the Comp website, hopefully this should answer any queries you may have.


----------



## Uyllii

bcavan said:


> Hi all,
> By way of clarification, please find attached PDF visual guide to the process of registering entries through the Comp website, hopefully this should answer any queries you may have.



According to step 9 I should have gotten unique numbers for a multiple entry. 
I actually got ####.1 and ####.1 rather than ####.1 and ####.2


----------



## bcavan

Uyllii said:


> According to step 9 I should have gotten unique numbers for a multiple entry.
> I actually got ####.1 and ####.1 rather than ####.1 and ####.2



Hi Uyllii, were both of those (####.1 and ####.1) numbers identical, and were they separate beer styles?
The bottle labels will give you 2 identical ID numbers for bottle 1 and bottle 2 of your entry.
Just want to clarify before going further


----------



## Alchomist

Beer Style Question 
Fella’s
I’ve brewed a beer based on an neipa recipe & used a German lager yeast, but I’m confused as to which category to enter it into. I guess you’d call it an neipl.
It has the hoppy aroma of an ipa, yet the smooth almost malty flavour of a Bavarian lager.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Uyllii

bcavan said:


> Hi Uyllii, were both of those (####.1 and ####.1) numbers identical, and were they separate beer styles?
> The bottle labels will give you 2 identical ID numbers for bottle 1 and bottle 2 of your entry.
> Just want to clarify before going further



Hey bcavan, they were different styles, exact same number on all 4 bottle labels.

*However*, someone has fixed the issue on your website. I now have distinct bottle labels for both entries. I will re-print the labels today as I haven't dropped off the bottles yet.


----------



## Thomas Wood

bcavan said:


> 12 Days before entries close on 8th September for this years Comp, Judges & Stewards also need to register their interest on the comp website and specify which sessions/days they'll be available for:


Myself and 2 mates have signed up to be Stewards on the Sunday arvo. Looking forward to it


----------



## Fatgodzilla

OK, have booked a room at the local pub and sent off my Volunteering details. Look forward to seeing old drinking buddies and making new ones. See you there.


----------



## philrob

Wow, I'll be there as a member of HUB. We'll need nametags to identify our AHB monikers if we are to know who we are talking to.


----------



## huez

Should there have been an option to say what the base style of the beer is in the brett beer category? I've already sent my beers off but in previous comps this has been asked.


----------



## donald_trub

Hi,

I've just submitted 5 beers for entry. I've ended up with 2 entries ending in .4, that is, they have the same entry number.

I have:
1 x .1
1 x .2
2 x .4
1 .5

.3 seems to be missing... will this be a problem?


----------



## huez

huez said:


> Should there have been an option to say what the base style of the beer is in the brett beer category? I've already sent my beers off but in previous comps this has been asked.



@bcavan


----------



## Adray86

Hi Guys,

Keen to attend this event - is there much for spectators to do/ are there stalls etc? (will be seeing you nonetheless, but may bring the missus along)

Any insight would be brill.


----------



## baerbrau

Adray86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Keen to attend this event - is there much for spectators to do/ are there stalls etc? (will be seeing you nonetheless, but may bring the missus along)
> 
> Any insight would be brill.



Hi

No stalls (that I’m aware of). There will be activity of stewards marshalling beers, serving beers, tasting the beer if volume allows, judges evaluating beers, making notes and comments, scoring, scores scoresheets being recorded and sums being checked.

In my experience it is interesting to see but more so when you are directly involved. Notwithstanding the above it is interesting to see if you’ve never seen a comp before and there will be a fair bit of activity due to the sheer number of beers and people involved.

Cheers.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Can't find it anywhere. What time do the sessions start? Has anything been done to facilitate food for lunch?


----------



## Thomas Wood

Fatgodzilla said:


> Can't find it anywhere. What time do the sessions start?


There was an email sent out. Morning is 9am and Afternoon is 1pm. They aim to finish 4-5pm each day.


----------



## asis

Hi

Judging will be starting at 9am and 1pm.
Lunch will be provided for all judges and stewards.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Thomas Wood

I originally signed up to steward Sunday arvo, but should be good for the whole day now. Should I register again, or just rock up at 8:30 and let someone know?


----------



## asis

Register your interest if you can.
Flights are being sorted and jobs allocated tonight.
Thanks


----------



## Colbatt

asis said:


> Register your interest if you can.
> Flights are being sorted and jobs allocated tonight.
> Thanks



Any word on who is judging what?


----------



## n87

Colbatt said:


> Any word on who is judging what?



They did say in the email that they wouldn't be telling, but it would be good to know


----------



## DazGore

Are the results/ feedback emailed, posted, or put online?


----------



## pirateagenda

DazGore said:


> Are the results/ feedback emailed, posted, or put online?



I'm looking for the same answer to that.

also how long does it normally take to get feedback? this is my first comp and don't know how these things work!


----------



## fungrel

pirateagenda said:


> I'm looking for the same answer to that.
> 
> also how long does it normally take to get feedback? this is my first comp and don't know how these things work!


There's usually a post indicating that scores have been published.

It's run entirely by volunteers so give it a little while.


----------



## asis

The comp is still running.
Calm down folks


----------



## Lorenzo99

Normally Monday arvo to Tuesday results are online. Which is pretty fast as the comp is still running now


----------



## n87

Great job guys, a (mostly) well run comp 

Now just to sit back and await my awards...

Steward! Bring me my beer!


----------



## philrob

It's been a lot of work with well over 400 entries, with full on judging over 2 full days.
All the scores from 2 judges for each beer need to be collated, entered, etc etc, so it's quite a job.
Please have a little patience, the results will be published as soon as we can practicably do so.


----------



## MHB

Good Comp!
Lots of really excellent beers, on Sunday alone I handed out more 40+ scores than in the last 4-5 years of judging combined. Says a lot about the standards of the beers being entered, it's improving.
Only one seriously infected beer and a couple of Diacetyl bombs in 4 flights and more than a few beers that impressed.

Big ups and thanks to all involved, Organisation takes a lot of work, judges and stewards put in their time for free and travel at their own expense. Its always a great opportunity to catch up with brewers from all over the state that we often only see once a year.
If you aren't involved in comps at a local level, you should think about it, a chance to learn a lot and spend time with brewers, exchange ideas and even taste a few excellent beers, perhaps get some ideas for future brews...

I think a lot of those involved might be a complete waste of space today, results will be out soon, so chillax and give them a chance to get the results checked and sent.
Me I have a pile of 20 or so kegs that need cleaning enough coffee and I'm sure they will get done... eventually.
Mark


----------



## trq

Thanks for the efforts of all the stewards, judges and everyone else involved. Really wish I could have gotten down there to take a look at how a comp gets run. Keenly awaiting some feedback on my first ever comp entries. But yeah, when the results are ready, they're ready.


----------



## Dan K

I just realised I didn’t include my entry form with my labeled bottles, apologies for that, foolish on my part [emoji17] I didn’t really think of it as I’ve used similar format comp websites before where they just require the labeled bottle and the registration number provided is what they use for identification. Apologies again, and hope my beers got judged [emoji120]

Either way massive thanks to everyone involved in organising and putting on these competitions! 

Cheers


----------



## pirateagenda

I didnt intend my post to come across as impatient, apologies to all involved if it did.

Just new to these things and not sure how it worked.


----------



## Mitch Ellult0N88

Dan K said:


> I just realised I didn’t include my entry form with my labeled bottles, apologies for that, foolish on my part [emoji17] I didn’t really think of it as I’ve used similar format comp websites before where they just require the labeled bottle and the registration number provided is what they use for identification. Apologies again, and hope my beers got judged [emoji120]
> 
> Either way massive thanks to everyone involved in organising and putting on these competitions!
> 
> Cheers




I didn't either... I didn't think you had to?


----------



## DazGore

pirateagenda said:


> I didnt intend my post to come across as impatient, apologies to all involved if it did.
> 
> Just new to these things and not sure how it worked.



Same, I was just curious as to how the results and feedback are returned. Some comps put it on the website, some post out the results by mail.

I'm in no rush. Thanks for everyone involved in the judging, website, etc etc... 

Daz


----------



## bcavan

The intention is to post results online ASAP (probably tomorrow), only prize winning entries will have the brewer identified by name, all other entries will be identified by bottle numbers.
Scoresheets will be mailed out mid-week so hopefully Entrants will recieve them by the end of the week.


----------



## Colbatt

That’s a shame that not everyone will be named. It’s always interesting to see how others went


----------



## fungrel

Colbatt said:


> That’s a shame that not everyone will be named. It’s always interesting to see how others went


I think it's a better system than naming all brewers. Rest assured, you'll know those who are impressed (and less than impressed) with their scores.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Thomas Wood said:


> I originally signed up to steward Sunday arvo, but should be good for the whole day now. Should I register again, or just rock up at 8:30 and let someone know?


Was good to meet you Tom. You done good .. only way to learn is to throw you in the deep end. Looked like you enjoyed yourself?


----------



## Fatgodzilla

n87 said:


> Great job guys, a (mostly) well run comp
> 
> Now just to sit back and await my awards...
> 
> Steward! Bring me my beer!



No. 

Was a good comp, well done HUBs. You should all be very proud of yourselves. Do it again next year!


----------



## Lorenzo99

Colbatt said:


> That’s a shame that not everyone will be named. It’s always interesting to see how others went


I agree, i like comparing results with last year for all in the categories i entered.


----------



## philrob

Fatgodzilla said:


> No.
> 
> Was a good comp, well done HUBs. You should all be very proud of yourselves. Do it again next year!



Thanks FG, and thanks to the ESB people and others who did a stirling job too! Was good to finally meet you after seeing your name on here for the last 11 years. Good to meet barls as well.
I'm the old bugger who hobbled around on the Saturday, and sat behind the desk on Sunday.
By the way, the Coopers bottles got home safely.


----------



## Thomas Wood

Fatgodzilla said:


> Was good to meet you Tom. You done good .. only way to learn is to throw you in the deep end. Looked like you enjoyed yourself?


Thanks mate, loved it. Will definitely be signing up for the next one (and hopefully competing too). I think I tried at least 10 styles that I had never even heard of before!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Lorenzo99 said:


> I agree, i like comparing results with last year for all in the categories i entered.




I will take the opposite side of this debate. You are not in a competition with other people. You are in a competition against the style guidelines. They are there .. no matter how good your brew tastes, if it does not meet the style guidelines, it is marked down, In a flight I judged, I tasted a ripper beer which did not meet the style (shouldn't have been entered into that style). Marked way down. You also have different judges at different competitions and marks can often vary. The point is, trust your judges to get the order correct .. best, next best, third best and forget the scores. Scores rarely matter. Read the judges notes and their reasons for why your brew missed out on guideline points. It is none of your business what other brewers scored. Enter more comps, come and judge beers and you will understand what I am saying. And do not gloat if you scored higher than someone else .. bad form, bad karma.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

philrob said:


> Thanks FG, and thanks to the ESB people and others who did a stirling job too! Was good to finally meet you after seeing your name on here for the last 11 years. Good to meet barls as well.
> I'm the old bugger who hobbled around on the Saturday, and sat behind the desk on Sunday.
> By the way, the Coopers bottles got home safely.



Great to meet you philrob. Took home a crate myself and five boxes of plastic which the K &K brewers of Tuross Head have jumped all over. Always good to meet blokes you have "talked" to but never met.


----------



## n87

Fatgodzilla said:


> I will take the opposite side of this debate. You are not in a competition with other people. You are in a competition against the style guidelines. They are there .. no matter how good your brew tastes, if it does not meet the style guidelines, it is marked down, In a flight I judged, I tasted a ripper beer which did not meet the style (shouldn't have been entered into that style). Marked way down. You also have different judges at different competitions and marks can often vary. The point is, trust your judges to get the order correct .. best, next best, third best and forget the scores. Scores rarely matter. Read the judges notes and their reasons for why your brew missed out on guideline points. It is none of your business what other brewers scored. Enter more comps, come and judge beers and you will understand what I am saying. And do not gloat if you scored higher than someone else .. bad form, bad karma.



I am in 2 minds about this. we are a generally friendly, but competitive bunch. I like to see where my beers get in comparison to that bastard accomplished brewer that pipped me last year, gives you a point of reference, especially if you know they are a good brewer.
There is the saving of face of the people who missed the style, or ended up with an infected batch... but we should all be mature enough to accept that and do better next time.


----------



## Colbatt

Fatgodzilla said:


> I will take the opposite side of this debate. You are not in a competition with other people. You are in a competition against the style guidelines. They are there .. no matter how good your brew tastes, if it does not meet the style guidelines, it is marked down, In a flight I judged, I tasted a ripper beer which did not meet the style (shouldn't have been entered into that style). Marked way down. You also have different judges at different competitions and marks can often vary. The point is, trust your judges to get the order correct .. best, next best, third best and forget the scores. Scores rarely matter. Read the judges notes and their reasons for why your brew missed out on guideline points. It is none of your business what other brewers scored. Enter more comps, come and judge beers and you will understand what I am saying. And do not gloat if you scored higher than someone else .. bad form, bad karma.



No, I don’t think it’s about gloating. Seeing how your mates went gives you the opportunity to congratulate them on a beer that may not have placed but scored well. And if they didn’t score well you just keep quiet cause we’ve all brewed a few crookies over the years.


----------



## MHB

I suspect that in this PC day, it might also be a privacy matter, perhaps including a Publish/Don't Publish my results button in the registration, or even a third option Only Publish if I scored really really well and want to brag button!
Mark


----------



## fungrel

MHB said:


> I suspect that in this PC day, it might also be a privacy matter, perhaps including a Publish/Don't Publish my results button in the registration, or even a third option Only Publish if I scored really really well and want to brag button!
> Mark


Yeah I see this being an issue in the future.


----------



## kaiserben

From now on my comp entries will be under the name Guy Incognito.


----------



## n87

kaiserben said:


> From now on my comp entries will be under the name Guy Incognito.



Ive got Topsy Krets


----------



## Lorenzo99

n87 said:


> I am in 2 minds about this. we are a generally friendly, but competitive bunch. I like to see where my beers get in comparison to that bastard accomplished brewer that pipped me last year, gives you a point of reference, especially if you know they are a good brewer.
> There is the saving of face of the people who missed the style, or ended up with an infected batch... but we should all be mature enough to accept that and do better next time.


This is exactly what i meant. I know my beers are scored to the style, i know how a comp works, imo it would fairly arrogant of me to enter a comp and not know how my beer was going to be judged. and for the record PC can go and get .....


----------



## MHB

I suspect naïve would be better than arrogant. Although I may share some of your views on PC, it would take a braver man than me to decide to ignore the accepted conventions, I just hate having to preface a sentence with "well your honour…." or even getting my in box full of abuse.
I think the easiest way is to give people choices, then they really cant complain too much about the consequences (at least not without looking like a bit of a prat).
This same conversation comes up every couple of years, I suspect it wont be resolved this time either. I also believe the way scores are reported may be a part of the T&C, which you clearly read to familiarise yourself with how comps work .
Mark


----------



## Lorenzo99

MHB said:


> I suspect naïve would be better than arrogant. Although I may share some of your views on PC, it would take a braver man than me to decide to ignore the accepted conventions, I just hate having to preface a sentence with "well your honour…." or even getting my in box full of abuse.
> I think the easiest way is to give people choices, then they really cant complain too much about the consequences (at least not without looking like a bit of a prat).
> This same conversation comes up every couple of years, I suspect it wont be resolved this time either. I also believe the way scores are reported may be a part of the T&C, which you clearly read to familiarise yourself with how comps work .
> Mark


Yes naive is a better word, I didnt mean


MHB said:


> I suspect naïve would be better than arrogant. Although I may share some of your views on PC, it would take a braver man than me to decide to ignore the accepted conventions, I just hate having to preface a sentence with "well your honour…." or even getting my in box full of abuse.
> I think the easiest way is to give people choices, then they really cant complain too much about the consequences (at least not without looking like a bit of a prat).
> This same conversation comes up every couple of years, I suspect it wont be resolved this time either. I also believe the way scores are reported may be a part of the T&C, which you clearly read to familiarise yourself with how comps work .
> Mark


Yes, Naive would of been a better word. Its my lack of knowledge of pc wording at play. I didnt intend to come across as arrogant as my reply sounds when i read it back either. Oops


----------



## Tom's Brewery

Hi guys,any results yet?
Cheers Tom


----------



## Mikedub

Naive?, Arrogant?, Meh, who gives a ****, what's important right now is... did I win any category?


----------



## Damien

Hi lads 
Is there a web site to check out the scores/judging?


----------



## Lorenzo99

Damien said:


> Hi lads
> Is there a web site to check out the scores/judging?


https://nsw-brewing-championships.org
But nothing up yet


----------



## Tom's Brewery

Lorenzo99 said:


> https://nsw-brewing-championships.org


Thanks , but couldn't find any results or judging..


----------



## asis

Final checks are being made


----------



## Lorenzo99

Lorenzo99 said:


> https://nsw-brewing-championships.org





Tom's Brewery said:


> Thanks , but couldn't find any results or judging..


----------



## philrob

Holy crap guys and gals, of you're that keen to get your results on the day of judging, that's never going to happen. Just have a little patience, please.
As I said before, we had to manage over 400 beers/meads, so it's taking some time for the *volunteers * to deal with it all. I put in 2 full days of effort to assist the process, as did a large number of others. Mrs philrob wasn't really all that pleased to see me missing for a whole weekend.
You'll get your results as soon as we can get them out. We do not deliberately delay them in order to generate traffic on forums such as this.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Lorenzo99 said:


> View attachment 113595


The blokes (volunteers) from HUBs spent two 12 hour days last weekend and many prior in setting things up. I guess these ungrateful bastards should be shot for doing their day jobs these past few days and maybe even having an early night on Monday and Tuesday.

If I hear one more complaint from any prick that the results are not up yet within the next week, ******* help you escape my wrath.


----------



## donald_trub

I think you guys are overreacting... no one here is complaining about the results not being up. Just some first timers wondering where they get posted up once ready.


----------



## Alchomist

I’m with the big fella
The anticipation is the most exciting part of a competition like this & it should cost more to cover wages or at least a bonus for the volunteers time.

How exciting is it that a beer you’ve brewed at home & is up against the legends of brewing in Nsw (pro & amateur)

Enjoy the anticipation


----------



## Codehopper

No disrespect to the organisers meant here (after all, I also volunteered for one day), but I genuinely wonder here. It strikes me as impossible that there’s no software that would help conducting competitions like this. It seems to be 4 or 5 related tables, and I would imagine if a flight sheet is entered into the system right after the flight is completed, it should be possible to generate a complete results table very fast. Obviously, it doesn’t solve the problem of scanning, collating and sending scoresheets, but as soon as people have got their results they would be willing to wait patiently for feedback. Am I missing something in the picture?


----------



## fungrel

Codehopper said:


> No disrespect to the organisers meant here (after all, I also volunteered for one day), but I genuinely wonder here. It strikes me as impossible that there’s no software that would help conducting competitions like this. It seems to be 4 or 5 related tables, and I would imagine if a flight sheet is entered into the system right after the flight is completed, it should be possible to generate a complete results table very fast. Obviously, it doesn’t solve the problem of scanning, collating and sending scoresheets, but as soon as people have got their results they would be willing to wait patiently for feedback. Am I missing something in the picture?


Some people don't 'wait patiently' for feedback in the same way everyone is 'waiting patiently for their results' 

Just like everyone has an opinion on how a comp should run.

Your post in the context of this thread sounds more like a criticism than a suggestion. Be sure to talk more about your ideas after you get your results in order to get more meaningful feedback.


----------



## Codehopper

fungrel said:


> Some people don't 'wait patiently' for feedback in the same way everyone is 'waiting patiently for their results'
> 
> Just like everyone has an opinion on how a comp should run.
> 
> Your post in the context of this thread sounds more like a criticism than a suggestion. Be sure to talk more about your ideas after you get your results in order to get more meaningful feedback.



I have no interest in discussing “some people”. My post should sound more like a question (or two). Is “out there” a software aimed to assist homebrew comps? Is there a practice of using such software in NSW? I can’t see how these two questions relate to whatever results I’m gonna have.


----------



## fungrel

It takes someone to develop proof of concept and write it. I believe other states may have done something similar but I you'll find that states are siloed in that respect. Every comp is different in the way they tabulate and publish, it's no different in other countries.


----------



## Mikedub

(yawn)..can we please just get back to what this thread is really about, i.e. why cant I say **** in this forum?


----------



## bcavan

Hi everyone,
Please see attached results from last weekends competition.
Congratulations to all prize winners and thank you to all Sponsors, entrants, volunteer judges & stewards involved.
Feedback will be sent out in the mail to the addresses submitted on your electronic entries, and prizes will forwarded to the relevant winners. 
It was a great competition this year attracting over 400 entries, many categories spanned multiple judging tables with a mini best of show determining the category winners.
Best of show was judged based off beers available late on Sunday, not all single bottle entries were available.


----------



## Brewman_

Well done HUB, Judges, Stewards, and all those that helped organise the comp. 400 beers is some effort.

Congrats to the winners and placegetters. There are some seriously high scoring beers in that result sheet.

Above all I hope that that the feedback and experience for all involved leads to better brewing, judging and appreciation of beer.

Get ready for the Nats.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Barry

bcavan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please see attached results from last weekends competition.
> Congratulations to all prize winners and thank you to all Sponsors, entrants, volunteer judges & stewards involved.
> Feedback will be sent out in the mail to the addresses submitted on your electronic entries, and prizes will forwarded to the relevant winners.
> It was a great competition this year attracting over 400 entries, many categories spanned multiple judging tables with a mini best of show determining the category winners.
> Best of show was judged based off beers available late on Sunday, not all single bottle entries were available.[/QU


----------



## donald_trub

Thanks for all the hard work, guys and well done to everyone!

I have a question about category 14. How does the 3rd place beer, with 74.5 points get in that position when numerically it ranks 8th? I understand a little wiggle room, but that seems pretty massive.


----------



## MHB

Usually happens when the flight was split over two tables, the top few from each table get tasted against each other.
Sort of like a mini BOS, helps eliminate variance between how hard the judges mark. Mind you there really isn't all that much between the top eight or ten beers (less than 10%) says a lot about the standards this year, they were well up.
Mark


----------



## Barry

Thanks for all the time and effort put in by the organisers, judges, stewards et al. Had two great days judging, meeting old and new friends, like all involved brewers it was long, intense but great days. Thanks to all the sponsors, take note of who they are and remember their contributions to our wonderful hobby/passion. 
My results mean so much for two main reasons. The really high standards of the beers and brewers involved in the NSW Competition. Also the wonderful beers made by the ESB’ers that keep inspiring me and everyone involved. I would meantion all your names but there are too many, but I must congratulate Brett, well done mate. ( OK maybe also Craig, Andrew, Matt, Richard, Michael,etc.)
Again, thanks HUB for a great Comp.


----------



## Coalminer

Thanks to all the judges and organisers for all your hard work


----------



## pirateagenda

Looking forward to reading my feedback, what i thought was my strongest beer, turned out to be my worst!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

pirateagenda said:


> Looking forward to reading my feedback, what i thought was my strongest beer, turned out to be my worst!



Might have been a great beer, just not to the style guidelines. When asked the biggest fault you find at competitions, I say the biggest single fault is that the competitor didn't read the style guidelines while tasting their beer and asking themselves, does this brew meet those guidelines. Simple.


----------



## Thomas Wood

Fatgodzilla said:


> Might have been a great beer, just not to the style guidelines. When asked the biggest fault you find at competitions, I say the biggest single fault is that the competitor didn't read the style guidelines while tasting their beer and asking themselves, does this brew meet those guidelines. Simple.


Yep I remember tasting a beautiful APA whilst I was stewarding, but it didn't meat the IPA style guidelines it was submitted to.


----------



## Simon N

Massive thanks to the sponsors and volunteers for making this happen! Excuse my ignorance, but what happens if you place second in a category? Do the top three in each get to submit those same beers to the National comp? Or just first place? Couldn’t find this info on the comp website but probably just user error...


----------



## trq

I'm so happy with my results. My first comp and I managed to get into the top 10 within the APA category. Can't wait to see some feedback.

Thanks heaps to everyone involved.


----------



## n87

Fatgodzilla said:


> Might have been a great beer, just not to the style guidelines. When asked the biggest fault you find at competitions, I say the biggest single fault is that the competitor didn't read the style guidelines while tasting their beer and asking themselves, does this brew meet those guidelines. Simple.



I agree 100%. I had some stellar beers that had to be marked down because they weren't to the style they were entered in.


----------



## n87

Simon N said:


> Massive thanks to the sponsors and volunteers for making this happen! Excuse my ignorance, but what happens if you place second in a category? Do the top three in each get to submit those same beers to the National comp? Or just first place? Couldn’t find this info on the comp website but probably just user error...



The place getters (top 3) get entrance to the nationals.
The idea is that you submit the same beer, but you can submit any beer into the category that you placed in.


----------



## bcavan

Hi all,
A quick update on submitting eligible entries (1st, 2nd & 3rd Places) into the Nationals; this will be via the AABC Website at: http://www.aabc.org.au/ a message on the website states that the Nationals Entry Website is forecast to go live today - Wednesday 26th September.
Please note:
To correspond with the other State/Territories the NSW Comp Results have been updated to include the full names of all entrants, see attached PDF 
The updated results also list *ESB* as the *Champion Homebrew Club*, congrats to the Club and all entrants who contributed to that result.


----------



## Pokey

Well done ESB, I'm looking forward to sampling some of those champion beers at Fridays meeting


----------



## huez

Don't want to step on any toes but, has feedback been posted? Would be good to have before i rebrew for the nationals.


----------



## n87

huez said:


> Don't want to step on any toes but, has feedback been posted? Would be good to have before i rebrew for the nationals.



You would want to be quick rebrewing, the bottles need to be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## huez

n87 said:


> You would want to be quick rebrewing, the bottles need to be there in 2 weeks.



Owell there goes that idea! My ipa is out the window but at least i have bottles left for the fruit beer category.


----------



## n87

huez said:


> Owell there goes that idea! My ipa is out the window but at least i have bottles left for the fruit beer category.



You might get it done, there is another close to 2 weeks after that date before the judging.... but you have a tight timeframe. And I don't think waiting for your feedback fits in that timeline.


----------



## basenji

huez said:


> Don't want to step on any toes but, has feedback been posted? Would be good to have before i rebrew for the nationals.


I don't have the motivation of entering Nationals, but would also love to hear when we might receive feedback from our NSW entries. As per huez, I don't mean to step in toes, and fully appreciate the contribution of the volunteers who give their time to run the competition.
Cheers


----------



## pirateagenda

got mine today!


----------



## Lorenzo99

I got score sheets today as well. Are the entry numbers on the score sheets supposed to match the bottle entry numbers?


----------



## n87

Lorenzo99 said:


> I got score sheets today as well. Are the entry numbers on the score sheets supposed to match the bottle entry numbers?



The numbers should not match, each entry was allocated a random number so they were anonymous.


----------



## Lorenzo99

n87 said:


> The numbers should not match, each entry was allocated a random number so they were anonymous.


----------



## donald_trub

So if you entered 2 beers in one category, how are yo meant to tell what beer they're talking about on the feedback?


----------



## Tom's Brewery

Hey guys , did you get any feedback yet?
Cheers Tom


----------



## barclaybrown

Hi, just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I was lucky enough to place in the top 3 in one of the categories at the recent NSW comp. I believe this qualifies me to enter a beer in the upcoming AABC.
I am having a hard time finding information on how to enter that comp. the AABC website has s link to a ‘compmaster’ website, but when I go there I cannot find any info on how to enter etc.
Is anybody able to provide some advice? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## barclaybrown

Disregard, finally got the website to work this morning.


----------



## huez

donald_trub said:


> So if you entered 2 beers in one category, how are yo meant to tell what beer they're talking about on the feedback?



Yeah I'm with you on this one. I entered 2 Brett saisons and 2 IPAs. The IPAs were the same beer but one was bottle conditioned, one got second and one was way down the list, would have been good to know which one did better.

Also are there certificates and or prizes? It's been mentioned on here but there is zero information on the website.


----------



## Headmeister

> The IPAs were the same beer but one was bottle conditioned, one got second and one was way down the list, would have been good to know which one did better.
> .



Huez,

That is very interesting to me as a bottle conditioner only.. Which one was the higher scoring one? I guess unless your technique is flawless, there is likely to be more O2 damage to the one filled from the keg?


----------



## Mitch Ellult0N88

So detail about the nationals have only just came up on compmaster and it is already too late to register an entry. I was very keen to get my brew into the nationals as I won a category and am now unable to enter. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## huez

Headmeister said:


> Huez,
> 
> That is very interesting to me as a bottle conditioner only.. Which one was the higher scoring one? I guess unless your technique is flawless, there is likely to be more O2 damage to the one filled from the keg?



Sorry, but that was my issue with the results. I didn't know which one placed and which one did poorly, so my experiment was kind of a failure. 

I get the whole anonymous thing but maybe the comp should be moved to a platform like compmaster that uses QR Codes?


----------



## huez

Mitch Ellult0N88 said:


> So detail about the nationals have only just came up on compmaster and it is already too late to register an entry. I was very keen to get my brew into the nationals as I won a category and am now unable to enter. Anyone else have this issue?



I registered my beer on compmaster 2 weeks ago after it showed up on the aabc website. Was definitely there sorry to say.


----------



## Mitch Ellult0N88

huez said:


> I registered my beer on compmaster 2 weeks ago after it showed up on the aabc website. Was definitely there sorry to say.



I see. When I looked I couldnt find it anywhere. Disappointing to say the least but there is always next year i guess.


----------



## n87

huez said:


> Sorry, but that was my issue with the results. I didn't know which one placed and which one did poorly, so my experiment was kind of a failure.
> 
> I get the whole anonymous thing but maybe the comp should be moved to a platform like compmaster that uses QR Codes?




This is the first state comp I have noticed that allowed more than one entry per sub-category. It is usually limited to 2 per category, 1 per sub-category as the Nationals are, So it may have been overlooked as a potential problem


----------



## Headmeister

huez said:


> Sorry, but that was my issue with the results. I didn't know which one placed and which one did poorly, so my experiment was kind of a failure.



So shouldn't these two have been assigned unique entry numbers? Like 2074.1 and 2074.2, and been labelled as such?


----------



## huez

n87 said:


> This is the first state comp I have noticed that allowed more than one entry per sub-category. It is usually limited to 2 per category, 1 per sub-category as the Nationals are, So it may have been overlooked as a potential problem


Ok so that makes sense. I just checked and it does say you were allowed 2 entries. I guess it was overlooked. 



Headmeister said:


> So shouldn't these two have been assigned unique entry numbers? Like 2074.1 and 2074.2, and been labelled as such?


No, just 2 random entry numbers were assigned.


----------



## Coalminer

If you look at the Results pdf your entries are listed by the entry number that was used when you put the entry in.
The numbers on the feedback sheets were for the comp organisers.
If you kept a record of the entry number for each of your bottles then you can cross reference them by the scores on your feedback sheets
to find which sheet refers to which bottle
If you don't know your entry number then log back in to the comp and see your entries in the tab "submitted entries" https://nsw-brewing-championships.org/index.php?main_page=contact_vrp


----------



## donald_trub

That doesn't work... the entry numbers on my bottles and results match, but the entry numbers on the scoresheets are entirely different. I've logged in and there's nowhere to cross reference these 2 different numbers.

It's fine up until the point where you have 2 beers entered in the same subcategory. You're left not knowing which one is which.


----------



## n87

donald_trub said:


> That doesn't work... the entry numbers on my bottles and results match, but the entry numbers on the scoresheets are entirely different. I've logged in and there's nowhere to cross reference these 2 different numbers.
> 
> It's fine up until the point where you have 2 beers entered in the same subcategory. You're left not knowing which one is which.



I'm sure a clever lad like yourself is able to use an abacus to add up your scores, then match with the results.... Then you will know the original entry numbers.


----------



## donald_trub

You know what, that works! Didn't think of that. That's what Coalminer was trying to say too now that I look at it.


----------



## huez

This works for my ipas (which are both 2 points off from the results). For my Brett beer though they both scored identically. It really doesn't matter as i was happy with my results, i was just pointing out certain errors...


----------



## mattw_watson

So what’s the story with prizes? I have posted on the contact us form on the website and got nothing back...


----------



## jimmy_jangles

mattw_watson said:


> So what’s the story with prizes? I have posted on the contact us form on the website and got nothing back...


They are in the mail mate


----------



## Doogs

Does anyone know how I'd get in touch with Barry Cranston, Craig Dubar or Brett McKenna? 

Looks like they dominated a lot of the awards. I'm going to be hiring a brewer soonish, so it'd be good to have a chat and maybe a play with our pilot system.


----------

